# Amazon says we can talk about the WriteOn site now



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've just had an email from 'Write On by Kindle' asking me to join a beta programme that connects readers and writers. It appears to be from Amazon. I've logged in and it seems legit. Has anyone else had this email?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I had this as well. It looks like they've sent it to everyone who entered ABNA, and it looks like a Wattpad type place. 

I probably won't have time to do anything with it. I deleted my Wattpad account after I never had time to put any updates.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, but it's supposed to be confidential


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It didn't mention confidential in the email. Just that it's in a beta phase and by invite only.
I can't see me spending too much time there either. I'm stretched thin as it is. It is nice to see Kindle (Amazon) starting new things. Part of the reason I have respect for the Zon is how they're willing to innovate.
I wonder what Amazon's angle is?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DaCosta said:


> It didn't mention confidential in the email. Just that it's in a beta phase and by invite only.
> I can't see me spending too much time there either. I'm stretched thin as it is. It is nice to see Kindle (Amazon) starting new things. Part of the reason I have respect for the Zon is how they're willing to innovate.
> I wonder what Amazon's angle is?


_But during the beta, we ask that you refrain from writing articles or blog posts about Write On, posting screenshots of the site, or discussing the site on social media (e.g., Twitter/Facebook/Tumblr/whatever cool new network you know about that we don't)._


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> _But during the beta, we ask that you refrain from writing articles or blog posts about Write On, posting screenshots of the site, or discussing the site on social media (e.g., Twitter/Facebook/Tumblr/whatever cool new network you know about that we don't)._


Oops! I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at this (and man, did that hurt). I plead an overdose of sinus medication. Yeah. That works.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi jan,

I didn't have that in my email - where did you find that text?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah, I see it in the 'more info' section. In that case, please everyone, look into this light while I just pop my shades on...

(and I was going to post a screenshot too  )

Nothing to see here folks, move along...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Oooh, I'm telling!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DaCosta said:


> Ah, I see it in the 'more info' section. In that case, please everyone, look into this light while I just pop my shades on...
> 
> (and I was going to post a screenshot too  )
> 
> Nothing to see here folks, move along...


Glad you found it ok. I was going to mention my experience with it, but think I'd better keep quiet (nothing bad to report  )


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm always in trouble. Open mouth > insert foot.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like someone beat you to it by a couple of weeks: http://fidgitydigits.com/2014/08/23/write-kindle-beta/


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

"WriteOn" is an interesting concept. I'd be all for it. Especially if I can put links directly over to my Amazon books! I have had great success with Wattpad and I would love a similar setup from Amazon.

On Wattpad I publish a chapter of my permafree every Wednesday and send out a "broadcast message" to all my followers there. So far I have gotten about 600+ reads and almost 300 followers. I see a fair amount of traffic from Wattpad on my website.

Awesome, I hope they do it.
_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Michael W. Anderson (Aug 23, 2014)

Ooooooppps. That was me who blogged about it a couple weeks ago. Oh boy. Didn't see the "DO NOT TELL ANYONE" text. Who has time to read fine print these days. I need bold type. And underlines! I'm looking over my shoulder now.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Just to be on the safe side, you guys should take down any mention of this. If you ask, I'm sure this thread can be deleted and I'd delete any postings on it.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

There's no safe side to worry about, actually. Unless you agree to keep quiet about it, as in a signed confidentiality agreement, it doesn't really matter. They asked you to not discuss it, but that doesn't obligate you to anything. If they were that worried about it, they'd have made people sign a confidentiality agreement before they revealed what it was.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

I've got 5 million reads on Wattpad, and they didn't send me this email ... I feel left ou-- Oh, wait a minute, ABNA... Yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## jackiegp (May 18, 2013)

What's ABNA...sorry out of it.


----------



## jackiegp (May 18, 2013)

ClaireChilton said:


> I've got 5 million reads on Wattpad, and they didn't send me this email ... I feel left ou-- Oh, wait a minute, ABNA... Yeah, I'll pass.


 I want to know how you got 5 million reads!!!! Tips


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

jackiegp said:


> What's ABNA...sorry out of it.


Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award (where I got my start in self-publishing)

http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards/ref=cm_cd_f_h_dp_t?_encoding=UTF8&cdAnchor=amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards&cdForum=Fx6TTNZ0V5TDQ5


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

jackiegp said:


> I want to know how you got 5 million reads!!!! Tips


ABNA is the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, which is a competition that Amazon offer writers every year. It was the first online writing place I found back in 2010 when I was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. I saw some awful things there. Never again.

On the 5mil reads, it was on Wattpad. I don't actually know the answer to how, but I'm sure that it was Wattpad featuring my story that made it happen. I just put my book on there one day, it gathered 50k reads on its own. Then Watty asked me if I'd like them to feature it. I said yes, and bam 2mil reads. Then I entered a competition on Watty with a second book. Along with a publishing contract, the book was featured and bam, 3.6mil reads.

The actual readers are less because you get a 'read' for every chapter they read, so I estimate that it's more like 200k readers in total.

It's lovely, but I don't know if it helps you sell books. I certainly haven't seen anything exciting happen to my book sales. Either I'm the most successful failure in the universe or Watty readers don't like to buy books. I suspect that a lot of the readers can't buy books (they're too young or they're in a country that that doesn't have Amazon or something.) Still, it's a great place to showcase your work, and the readers will join you in promotions and things, which is great.

This week, I'm having my 'I should just quit' drama, so I'm probably not describing how amazing and fun Wattpad is. I love Watty very much. It gave me tons of wonderful opportunities and lots of amazing readers.


----------



## jackiegp (May 18, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award (where I got my start in self-publishing)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards/ref=cm_cd_f_h_dp_t?_encoding=UTF8&cdAnchor=amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards&cdForum=Fx6TTNZ0V5TDQ5


Ohhhh, Thanks Jan.


----------



## jackiegp (May 18, 2013)

ClaireChilton said:


> ABNA is the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards, which is a competition that Amazon offer writers every year. It was the first online writing place I found back in 2010 when I was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. I saw some awful things there. Never again.
> 
> On the 5mil reads, it was on Wattpad. I don't actually know the answer to how, but I'm sure that it was Wattpad featuring my story that made it happen. I just put my book on there one day, it gathered 50k reads on its own. Then Watty asked me if I'd like them to feature it. I said yes, and bam 2mil reads. Then I entered a competition on Watty with a second book. Along with a publishing contract, the book was featured and bam, 3.6mil reads.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this Claire! I will have to follow you on there. I'm on there too, but as of yet,I haven't put up a full book. And don't you dare quit. If readers are reading your work that much, you are crazy too. Though, I understand the feeling. Treading that water a lot myself lately. sigh.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

jackiegp said:


> Thanks so much for this Claire! I will have to follow you on there. I'm on there too, but as of yet,I haven't put up a full book. And don't you dare quit. If readers are reading your work that much, you are crazy too. Though, I understand the feeling. Treading that water a lot myself lately. sigh.


Drop me a line on there anytime. It's a great place to gather readers. In my experience, they want books that are finished, and you can't get featured unless you have a full book finished on there. If you've got a perma free, it's the perfect place to showcase it. Like everything, it starts slow. But once you get featured, it all speeds up.

I won't quit lol. I've been having my 'I quit' drama every couple of months for years now. The symptoms usually kick in on release day when a tumbleweed blows by, and I look down to find a frog croaking at me before the wind begins to howl around me in that 'you haven't sold a book' kind of way. They last about a week and then they fade away when I start writing a new story. Book release day should be renamed to 'The Day the Earth Stood Still'. That way it wouldn't be an emotional rollercoaster of hope that gets smooshed into a wall at hundred miles an hour.

Watty won't help you sell books, but it will give you loyal fans, helpful readers, the pleasure of seeing people enjoying your story, and those really annoying highlight comments that only make sense to people from planet Zorg.


----------



## Kas Thomas (Aug 14, 2014)

Apparently WriteOn.amazon.com is no longer a secret. Amazon says:



> Here's what's changing:
> 
> - *No more code of silence.* Members are now free to talk publicly about Write On. Tweet, post, and tumbl your heart out.
> - *More members.* We're going to keep inviting new (cool) people to join the community, so be prepared to see some fresh faces. Help us welcome them--say "hello" in the forums or post a comment on a newbie's story!
> ...


So it's no longer in private beta, but it's not exactly public, either.

I have a post at http://bit.ly/B_A_T_T_Y -- first chapter of a romantic comedy -- looking for feedback. (TIA.)

Anyone else have something posted on WriteOn? Share your link(s) -- and your thoughts about the program. It appears to me to be very Wattpad-like. Do we need another Wattpad? Just asking.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't get it. What is this again?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Martitalbott said:


> I don't get it. What is this again?


Authonomy for Amazon

*runs away*


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Martitalbott said:


> I don't get it. What is this again?


I've no idea either :S


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

Send me one of those access codes and I'll check it out!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

I deleted my first email w/o much interest, but it's something like crowdfunding. You publish the first chapter (or maybe the whole book), along with a cover. Readers read the chapters and vote on their favorites. If you "win," Amazon gives you a five-year publishing contract with a $1,500 advance and 50% NET royalties. What a deal. I'm sure it will be ideal for some indies, but it isn't for me. I didn't pay much attention to subsequent emails, so I have no further details.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh the publishing platform thing. I think there is a thread about it on here somewhere, is that the same thing as this then?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Guess I don't qualify as new or cool. 

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## scribblr (Aug 20, 2010)

If the book doesn't do well, you can get the rights back after five years. If the book does well, you can never get the rights back until it stops performing to their specifications.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged this with the earlier thread about WriteOn...sorry for any confusion.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel that anything that involves readers/friends/crowds voting for something is open to abuse. It's also a good way of Amazon getting free advertising because everyone will be sending out 'vote for me' emails, tweets and Facebook pleas  .  But I may be wrong  .


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I decided to request a code for myself.

Because... why not? 

I may not be that new at 48, but last I touched my forehead, I decided I am at least kinda cool...


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

So Amazon's game plan continues along the lines of "We will create replicas of every other service out there (including traditional publishing) and eventually there will be no need to ever leave our building." No thanks, but then I'm apparently not cool enough. What this marketing plan thought up by a frat party on internships in Seattle?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I logged on when I first had the invite, but then promptly forgot about it. 

Another forum?

No thanks.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm on WriteOn, now. Finally received an email and access code. 

Everything's early-days there, but happy to be part of it.

No clues given about the "competitive" aspect, that I can see, so far...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

For those who missed it:

Visit https://writeon.amazon.com/ and enter the code X9RJTE9H.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in, and I'm sure some will know which author I am as soon as I post part of a story. Not that I'm well-known or anything, but I've been around KB for a few years now. I've just got to get time to start a new project.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> For those who missed it:
> 
> Visit https://writeon.amazon.com/ and enter the code X9RJTE9H.


I thought each new member was supposed to request their own code, Andrew.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, impressions:

It's a good workshop/feedback environment, but I'm not sure how WriteOn relates to the "win a book contract" idea Amazon was floating out there, recently.

The site makes absolutely no mention of that.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> So, impressions:
> 
> It's a good workshop/feedback environment, but I'm not sure how WriteOn relates to the "win a book contract" idea Amazon was floating out there, recently.
> 
> The site makes absolutely no mention of that.


I'm also curious about that. I just made a few posts, and while the place looks to be a very friendly environment, I see no mention of the contract. That's the part that interests me the most.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

CraigInOregon said:


> I thought each new member was supposed to request their own code, Andrew.


Obviously not. I copied this from the statement of an "Amazon Official."

Worked for me.


----------



## SugarBear57 (Aug 28, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Obviously not. I copied this from the statement of an "Amazon Official."
> 
> Worked for me.


Yep. I may have gotten an individual invite via email, but that's the code in the ABNA forum.

http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx6TTNZ0V5TDQ5&cdThread=TxF60147OYT97K


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it like Wattpad, then? You can post fanfic and whatnot as well? It might be fun for blowing off steam. I already post stuff at archive of our own and the like, but not sure I'd want to use my pen name or real name.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Lionel's Mom said:


> Is it like Wattpad, then? You can post fanfic and whatnot as well? It might be fun for blowing off steam. I already post stuff at archive of our own and the like, but not sure I'd want to use my pen name or real name.


I'm on the site and noticed there was a fanfic category so popped up a short Doctor Who fic I'd written. I guess it's allowed. I don't think the fanfic is limited to what's currently on offer on KindleWorlds as there seems to be a Sonic the Hedgehog fanfic on there.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

garam81 said:


> I'm on the site and noticed there was a fanfic category so popped up a short Doctor Who fic I'd written. I guess it's allowed. I don't think the fanfic is limited to what's currently on offer on KindleWorlds as there seems to be a Sonic the Hedgehog fanfic on there.


Omg, Sonic fanfic? Okay, I guess not all fanfic is smutty. I need to simmer down, but I want to post something!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I joined with my pen name, mostly because that's my main writing name.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> For those who missed it:
> 
> Visit https://writeon.amazon.com/ and enter the code X9RJTE9H.


Thanks Andrew, that worked for me. Now to get to work on writing a story for it


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Lionel's Mom said:


> Omg, Sonic fanfic? Okay, I guess not all fanfic is smutty. I need to simmer down, but I want to post something!


I think you're underestimating the determination of fanfic writers. They can make anything smutty. (For example, the fanfic with the squid in the lake and Hogwarts having intimate relations. I didn't read it, but it's mentioned in an article about the Top Five Most Disturbing Pairings [or something like that] in a Buzzfeed article.)


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

CraigInOregon said:


> So, impressions:
> 
> It's a good workshop/feedback environment, but I'm not sure how WriteOn relates to the "win a book contract" idea Amazon was floating out there, recently.
> 
> The site makes absolutely no mention of that.


I'm pretty sure this is not related to the publishing email that was mentioned recently in any way. It seems to be an amazon version of wattpad. Looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Ava Glass (Feb 28, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Authonomy for Amazon
> 
> *runs away*


Nope. That's something else. This is Wattpad for Amazon.



RinG said:


> I'm pretty sure this is not related to the publishing email that was mentioned recently in any way. It seems to be an amazon version of wattpad.


Yup. Here is the confirmation:

https://gigaom.com/2014/10/02/amazons-crowdsourced-publishing-platform-writeon-will-launch-in-a-couple-weeks-for-mystery-romance-and-sci-fi-authors/



> However, Amazon spokeswoman Susan Stockman told me on Thursday that they are not the same thing -- WriteOn is a "totally separate" program.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I've just joined. I think it could be a good way of breaking in a new pen name and trying some stuff out. Just got to write something now!


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I used that code and will probably press enter to go inside and poke around, but currently stuck in the lounge having a fume about the rights gobbling nature of the Terms and Conditions. They want any cover art you post to be usable by anyone on WriteOn and have a similar catch-all rights claim for Amazon of the nature that caused such a stink on kboards with the Guardian's self-published book competition.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Mercia McMahon said:


> I used that code and will probably press enter to go inside and poke around, but currently stuck in the lounge having a fume about the rights gobbling nature of the Terms and Conditions. They want any cover art you post to be usable by anyone on WriteOn and have a similar catch-all rights claim for Amazon of the nature that caused such a stink on kboards with the Guardian's self-published book competition.


Are you sure about the covers? I just found this:

Don't steal stories or covers from Write On.
You can take a story you've written on Write On and share or publish it wherever you want. But you can't take another member's story and post it yourself - whether you do so on Write On or elsewhere, for free or for profit, under your name or the original author's name. The same goes for covers posted on Write On.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Lydniz said:


> Are you sure about the covers? I just found this:


It is in the Terms and Conditions under REVIEWS, COMMENTS, COMMUNICATIONS, AND OTHER CONTENT

If you do post content or submit material other than a story, including any cover art and other related content, you are making that content and material freely available for use by any other Write On user. You also grant Amazon a nonexclusive, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, and fully sublicensable right to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, and display such content throughout the world in any media.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Mercia McMahon said:


> It is in the Terms and Conditions under REVIEWS, COMMENTS, COMMUNICATIONS, AND OTHER CONTENT
> 
> If you do post content or submit material other than a story, including any cover art and other related content, you are making that content and material freely available for use by any other Write On user. You also grant Amazon a nonexclusive, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, and fully sublicensable right to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, and display such content throughout the world in any media.


yeah, whoa, no. I'll stick with writing my stories to my fans on MY site. Thanks Amazon.


----------



## Ava Glass (Feb 28, 2011)

This is what the non-legalese FAQ says, FWIW:


> Who owns my stories and covers? What will you do with them? For the full legal story, you should check out our Terms and Conditions, but the short version is this: You own your story and any original covers you upload. We have the right to display them in connection with Write On, but not the right to publish or sell them. You decide if and when you want to take them down from Write On. If you want to take your story and cover down and publish them somewhere, go for it. It's your story, always. Note that you may not use any images we provide you in our Cover Creator tool outside of Write On.


----------



## Kas Thomas (Aug 14, 2014)

> If you do post content or submit material* other than a story,* including any cover art and other related content, you are making that content and material freely available for use by any other Write On user. You also grant Amazon a nonexclusive, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, and fully sublicensable right to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, and display such content throughout the world in any media.


"Other than a story" means reviews of other people's work and/or contributions to Forums. _Story content _belongs to the author and Amazon does not claim any rights to it whatsoever.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Kas Thomas said:


> "Other than a story" means reviews of other people's work and/or contributions to Forums. _Story content _belongs to the author and Amazon does not claim any rights to it whatsoever.


The Terms and Conditions are a legal mess. "Other than a story" was almost certainly intended to mean comments and the usage rights granted to all WriteOn members to allow them to quote it back at you, but to specify cover art immediately after other than a story is clumsy in the extreme. No doubt what the legal sparrow should have written was "Other than your story and its associated cover art."

I have a story up there in draft, but still thinking about whether to press Post Story. I refused to upload my own cover art, but instead used the Create Cover thingy with one of my own photographs. I do not trust Terms and Conditions that are written as carelessly as this.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

'That wasn't a story, that was a poem'.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to bump this, but does anyone know of a code that works? I requested beta access two weeks ago but have gotten nothing.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm sure you must have already tried the one from this thread?

Visit https://writeon.amazon.com/ and enter the code X9RJTE9H

That's how I got in. I never sent off a request so don't know if it's normal to have to wait so long.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Lionel's Mom said:


> I'm sure you must have already tried the one from this thread?
> 
> Visit https://writeon.amazon.com/ and enter the code X9RJTE9H
> 
> That's how I got in. I never sent off a request so don't know if it's normal to have to wait so long.


Yes. That's the code I used. I was sent an email by one of the Write On project managers a week after I made that post and given a unique code. Unfortunately, my account is too new to have some beta codes available. Though when I do, I will happily share with anyone wanting in. For now, you could try requesting one and cross your fingers. The quality of material is vastly different than WattPad.


----------

